# direct logic 105 programa?



## vatoloko5000 (Ago 8, 2011)

hola amigos ando en busca de este software es para programacion de plc de la marca DIRECT LOGIC 1O5. en el trabajo me asignaron como decirlo un proyecto CHINGON, y necesitare toda la ayuda posible..
necesito hacer una estacion de HI-POT para pruebas electricas en insulaciones de cableado de todo tipo... y necesito ayuda en programar este plc.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2011)

Como obtuvieron el mismo? ya qu el fabricante provee el soft de programación


----------



## vatoloko5000 (Ago 10, 2011)

que no lo tienen dicen los demas companieros , tenemos unos 40 plc de este tipo sin contar los demas, pero la pinche rivalidad y la mala onda siempre son primero wey.es un pinche pedo. les pides las cosas y parece que les estas pidiendo un pinche favor.. asi es el pedo en mi trabajo cada quien con su equipo, lo malo ke me iquipo soy yo solo, y  las demas areas son 2 a 3 weyes ke tienen anios trabajndo juntos, por eso lo pido, ademas que el genente te mira como un pinche chango..


----------

